#ubuntu-charlas 2010-09-25
<franchixco> hola
#ubuntu-charlas 2010-09-26
<IngForigua> hola
<ntovar> Buenas Tardes
<SergioMeneses> saludos
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: ntovar alucardni magia154 aeShinji m4v pleia2 ubuntulo1 saludos
<ntovar> hola SergioMeneses
<aeShinji> Saludos
<SergioMeneses> empezamos ya?
<magia154> Hola SergioMeneses, ntovar, aeShinji
<magia154> Por mí no hay problema
<ntovar> hola magia154
<SergioMeneses> listo empecemos jejeje
<SergioMeneses> bueno como se supo por email q mande a la lista, la idea es organizar la Ubuntu open Week https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<ntovar> llegue justo a tiempo
<SergioMeneses> para los paises de habla hispana
<SergioMeneses> como siempre se ha sabido las comunidades de habla hispana se "mueven" mas rapido q las de otros idiomas
<SergioMeneses> esto es por el contacto q mantenemos entre los miembros...
<SergioMeneses> creo que casi todos me tienen entre sus contactos de gmail y yo molesto mucho por chat xD
<magia154> Jajaja
<SergioMeneses> ...para empezar voy a preguntar algo q pase por alto al empezar a editar la wiki
<SergioMeneses> puse mi nombre como "organizador" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek#Spanish
<SergioMeneses> cambiamos o sigo como organizador?
 * SergioMeneses se esta lavando las manos xD
<magia154> o.0
<magia154> pues yo voto porque sigas como coordinador
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: si les parece bien yo puedo ayudar con la organización (ha sido mi tarea las veces anteriores ;)
<SergioMeneses> bueno les recuerdo q siempre debe haber un encargado... y pues al empezar me postule... pero las reuniones como esta son para discutir estos temas...
<SergioMeneses> alucardni: listo...  apuntate conmigo :D
<alucardni> ok
<SergioMeneses> ahora si vamos a lo q nos interesa mas xD
<SergioMeneses> esta es nuestra wiki oficial -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<SergioMeneses> podeis chequearla de una vez
<SergioMeneses> alucardni: das la charla inicial... solo o acompañado?
<SergioMeneses> o la doy yo?
<alucardni> no tengo problemas con impartir la charla yo solo ;)
<SergioMeneses> alucardni: listo vas solo xD
<alucardni> jejejeje
<magia154> SergioMeneses, alucardni, una pregunta ¿hay fecha límite para inscribir charlas?
<SergioMeneses> alucardni: IngForigua aeShinji magia154 ntovar pleia2 ubuntulo1 ( no se cual no sea bot ) necesitamos instructores
<SergioMeneses> magia154: si
<SergioMeneses> hasta el viernes antes del comienzo
<SergioMeneses> el porque... porque no podemos ir a improvisar algo, para eso se realizan las convocatorias
<magia154> Perfecto. Viernes 8 de Octubre. Anotado.
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: para el openweek de lucid agregamos charlas una vez iniciada la semana
<alucardni> todo va a depender si se llenan o no los espacios, no creen?
<SergioMeneses> alucardni: exacto... la idea es tratar de llenar todo antes de q empiece la jornada
<SergioMeneses> yo me acuerdo de ese corre corre por llenar xD
<magia154> jejeje, eso llega a pasar
<magia154> pero nos podemos esforzar por dar mucha difusión para la inscripción de las charlas
<SergioMeneses> magia154: si claro... pero hay q tratar de evitarlo en lo posible
<SergioMeneses> magia154: eso...
<SergioMeneses> necesitamos arta difusion
<alucardni> en el mejor de los casos, vamos a tener instructores hasta de sobre :)
<SergioMeneses> twitter, identi.ca, facebook, irc, blogs, sitios y por supuesto en el planet
<SergioMeneses> alucardni: ese es el ideal
<magia154> Acá en México trataré de poner a la comunidad sobre aviso para que participen.
<SergioMeneses> la idea como siempre es q nosotros seamos moderadores... ud sabe para mirar problemas de spam y eso
<SergioMeneses> magia154: eso!!! :D de una!!!
<magia154> De hecho me gustaría tomar una charla :)
<magia154> Desarrollando comunidades
<SergioMeneses> necesitamos muchos temas y variados, ya sean redes, programacion, diseño, multimedia, etc
<SergioMeneses> magia154: de una!!!
<SergioMeneses> puedes ir editando la wiki :D
<magia154> Perfecto :)
<magia154> vandalismo sobre la wiki xD jiji
 * alucardni piensa que necesitamos un par de charlas sobre packaging
<SergioMeneses> aqui hay varios temas propuestos -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES#Propuestas de sesiones
<SergioMeneses> alucardni: conoce a alguien q maneje packaging?
<ntovar> debemos tomar previsones para evitar a los perturbadores de oficio, para que no ocurra lo de la vez pasada
<SergioMeneses> SergioMeneses: va a participar con al menos una charla y molestando mucho en el chat xD
<SergioMeneses> ntovar: eso...
<SergioMeneses> pero hay si necesitamos apoyo de los "duros"
<SergioMeneses> juanmarquez y mujica de Colombia nos apoyan
<SergioMeneses> pablo rubianes tambien de uruguay
<ntovar> necesitamos que nos den un recetario de como combatirlos
<SergioMeneses> y los panas de Venezuela como siempre
<SergioMeneses> ntovar: jajaja
<alucardni> hay que pedirle una capacitación rápida sobre IRC a Andres Mujica jejeje
<SergioMeneses> me gusto esa q mujica llego y empezo a banear ips o.0
<ntovar> alucardni: +1
<SergioMeneses> alucardni: se puede
<SergioMeneses> esa puede ser una charla... deje le digo en estos dias
<aeShinji> Las charlas serian por IRC?
<alucardni> aeShinji: exacto!
<SergioMeneses> aeShinji: sip
<aeShinji> En irc, se puede poner el modo +m al canal
<SergioMeneses> alucardni: ntovar IngForigua uds q saben de la movida... q tal cacharrear con lernid?
<aeShinji> Este modo permite que SOLO las personas con voice puedan escribir
<SergioMeneses> aeShinji: pero esa no es la idea... sino no se puede interactuar
<aeShinji> el voice, es lo que tiene alucardni
<aeShinji> Lo se, a lo que voy
<SergioMeneses> aeShinji: jeje si eso lo sabemos
<aeShinji> Es que se les el voice a las personas que ya se hayan dado cuenta que van a participar
<aeShinji> y si, en caso de, no participan de manera agradable
<IngForigua> `/me se perdio
<aeShinji> Solamente se le quita el voice
<aeShinji> sin necesidad de bannear gente
<aeShinji> Ni patearlas
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: de Lernid iba a hablar, sería bueno que lo utilicemos
<alucardni> no es la gran cosa para configurarlo
<SergioMeneses> alucardni: claro de una... yo le ayudo
<SergioMeneses> es mas yo daria una charlita sobre lernid
<IngForigua> que tal crear un ppa con el lernid listo para la sesion o un paquete?
<SergioMeneses> es sencillo y mas didactico
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: esa es la idea
<SergioMeneses> q direccione de una a los canales latinos
<alucardni> lo más genial sería poder contactarnos con nhandler y que la OpenWeek en Español aparezca en la lista de eventos predeterminada de lernid
<SergioMeneses> y no a los de habla inlgesa como esta por defecto
 * IngForigua anda viendo santa vs nacional
<SergioMeneses> alucardni: eso
<ntovar> SergioMeneses: usar lernid seria bueno
<alucardni> si mal no recuerdo m4v ya tiene contacto con nhandler desde la vez pasada que nos 'prestaron' al primo mexicano de Classbot xD
<SergioMeneses> bueno pregunto... quienes se apuntan a el otro fin de semana cacharrearle a lernid?
<ntovar> SergioMeneses: me gustaria hacer una prueba ya que unca lo he usado
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: +1
<ntovar> SergioMeneses: +1
<SergioMeneses> ntovar: alucardni listo q dia... sabado o domingo?
<alucardni> y si vamos a usar lernid en la convocatoria para los instructores hay que sugerir que hagan diapositivas para sus charlas
<SergioMeneses> alucardni: ajap
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: domingo a esta misma hora?
<SergioMeneses> alucardni: oks... ntovar puedes?
<ntovar> SergioMeneses: si puedo
<SergioMeneses> listo ese punto listo
<SergioMeneses> pregunto necesito la wiki de los presentes... me la pueden facilitar de una vez?
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Josernesto
<magia154> SergioMeneses https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DanielaHernandez
<ntovar> SergioMeneses: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NeloRTovar
<IngForigua> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ingforigua
<SergioMeneses> aeShinji: pasame tu wiki
<aeShinji> Estem.. no tengo =|
<SergioMeneses> aeShinji: o.0
<SergioMeneses> aeShinji: cual es tu nacionalidad?
<aeShinji> Vengo y leo, intento ayudar pro acá, mas no he participado activamente en el Wiki y/o la comunidad, desafortunadamente =|
<aeShinji> México, Distrito Federal
<SergioMeneses> bueno hoy empezaras....
<SergioMeneses> magia154: ayúdale a q legalice su situación
<aeShinji> magia154 & co. saben que siempre ando molestando, pero no me he dado la oportunidad de participar tan activamente, principalmente porque tambien soy novato xD
<magia154> Sí :)
<SergioMeneses> bueno de los presentes alguno puede dar al menos una charla??? magia154 IngForigua aeShinji alucardni ntovar???'
 * IngForigua debe pensarlo
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: positivo
<ntovar> SergioMeneses: yo me anoto con la de lista de correo e IRC, mañana cuadro hora y fecha y la regsitro en la wiki
<magia154> SergioMeneses Yo puedo, ya le mandé el tema a alucardni
<SergioMeneses> magia154: oks.... si pueden tratemos de hacer otra de reserva... por si faltan instructores....
 * alucardni va a presentar el Ubuntu Netbook Edition
 * SergioMeneses va a realizar la charla sobre iptables :D
<SergioMeneses> alucardni: excelente... :D
<SergioMeneses> ese tema no lo hemos abordado
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: hombre hagale... trate de realizar al menos una....
<SergioMeneses> bueno yo se q tenemos varias charlas q van fijas
<SergioMeneses> o q son instructores fijos....
 * alucardni piensa que debemos tener una charla por cada sabor de Ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> pienso q debemos dejar abierta la convocatoria y de momento decir q existe la posibilidad de usar lernid pero q se confirma la otra semana con el fin de q vallan preparando las presentaciones
<SergioMeneses> alucardni: :)
<SergioMeneses> efrain siempre las hace en kubuntu xD
<SergioMeneses> algo mas para discutir?? alucardni aeShinji magia154 ntovar IngForigua ????
<SergioMeneses> algo q se me halla pasado?
<alucardni> necesitamos que algun rockstar (Jono Bacon, Jorge Castro) aprenda a hablar español xD
<ntovar> de mi parte no
<SergioMeneses> alucardni: jajaja
<SergioMeneses> bueno quiero aprovechar para preguntar otra cosa ya q estamos reunidos la mayoria de los miembros mas activos.... alguno sabe q paso con la ubucon latinoamericana??
<SergioMeneses> magia154: alucardni aeShinji IngForigua ntovar ????
<aeShinji> No que yo sepa =3
<SergioMeneses> quisiera recibir informacion... yo empece a impulsar el evento y no pude estar en la reunión :S
<IngForigua> magia154: creo que ella sabe algo al respecto
<magia154> Sí
<SergioMeneses> magia154: tienes la palabra
<magia154> Pues de hecho apenas está la wiki
 * SergioMeneses es todo oidos
<magia154> Ya hablé con Toluxero (líder de Ubuntu México)
<magia154> y está muy animado
<SergioMeneses> magia154: pero la comunidad de mexico q ha dicho???
<SergioMeneses> ya tienen al menos una fecha tentativa?
<magia154> En eso estamos
<magia154> lo que sucede es que
<magia154> en México
<magia154> cada año hay dos eventos
<SergioMeneses> magia154: y no le invitaste a la meeting?
<magia154> que son masivos
<magia154> SergioMeneses a toluxero?
<SergioMeneses> magia154: sip
<magia154> sí, sólo que no pudo asistir
<SergioMeneses> bueno :D listo
<magia154> pero les contaba
<magia154> lo de la fecha
<magia154> queremos que dos eventos
<magia154> confirmen fechas primero
<magia154> para poder decidir
<SergioMeneses> magia154: oks
<magia154> Campus Party y Aldea Digital son los dos eventos que se comen a todos los demás.
<magia154> Pero apenas tenga información
<magia154> lo mando a la lista
<SergioMeneses> cualquier cosa pueden contactarme para lo q necesiten -> sergioandresmeneses@ubuntu.com o sergioandresmeneses@gmail.com sino por la lista
<magia154> SergioMeneses: gracias :)
<SergioMeneses> magia154: no nos dejes de informar al respecto... tu eres el contacto con Mexico
<SergioMeneses> por mi parte no tengo nada mas q discutir de la ubucon....
<SergioMeneses> alucardni: ntovar IngForigua magia154 aeShinji algo mas q agregar para ir finalizando?¿
<alucardni> que cada quien se encargue de hacer la convocatoria en sus respectivas listas y a bloggear, twittear, dentear al respecto
<aeShinji> Pues no, solo procurare seguir dando promocion a la comunidad, como dice alucardni
<magia154> alucardni +1
<SergioMeneses> alucardni: magia154 aeShinji IngForigua ntovar voy a redactar el email oficial y uds lo reenvian de la lista a sus teams... oks
<ntovar> SergioMeneses: ok
<SergioMeneses> para q empecemos a ir reclutando gente
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: ok
<alucardni> magia154: ya agregué tu charla en la wiki
<magia154> SergioMeneses cuenta con eso :)
<SergioMeneses> si alguno usa twiteer soy sergiomeneses y en identi.ca soy same hay estoy mandando info oks
<magia154> alucardni muchas gracias ;)
<SergioMeneses> alucardni: oks... grax
<alucardni> voy a contactar a leogg para ver si nos da una mano con el arte gráfico
<SergioMeneses> cualquier duda o inconveniente la lista de correos esta abierta o me pueden agregar a gmail como contacto de chat: sergioandresmeneses@gmail.com
<SergioMeneses> alucardni: si el dijo q se apuntaba
<SergioMeneses> yo hable con el antes de la reunion
<alucardni> SergioMeneses: ok, perfecto
<SergioMeneses> fresco q los de la vieja guardia estamos ya comprometidos :D
<SergioMeneses> bueno alucardni ntovar aeShinji IngForigua magia154 doy por finalizada la meeting....
<alucardni> ok
<magia154> sale :)
<ntovar> ok
<SergioMeneses> gracias por venir
<aeShinji> Yap
<SergioMeneses> alucardni: este canal no posee log?
<SergioMeneses> o.0 mentiras si este canal tiene log xD ya lo busco
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-09-23
<cesar10x> hola
